# Murray F1 eliminator  mark I



## hashbrown (Aug 24, 2022)

In laws picked this up for me last summer at a yard sale and I just finished the freshening up and I think it turned out great! I've found others close to it but not this exact setup. I'm curious on its rarity due to the color and if it's a more valuable and sought after example? Any thoughts or words about it would be appreciated and thanks member's!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 24, 2022)

hashbrown said:


> In laws picked this up for me last summer at a yard sale and I just finished the freshening up and I think it turned out great! I've found others close to it but not this exact setup. I'm curious on its rarity due to the color and if it's a more valuable and sought after example? Any thoughts or words about it would be appreciated and thanks member's!
> 
> View attachment 1684907
> 
> ...



I do love the funky color and it looks nice and clean. Tough sell on the coaster brake version of these. The 5 speeds seem to fetch the most money. You may find someone wanting that color but it has it's limits $ wise. Looks like fun to ride I have a similar Western Flyer. I like it, I like it a lot.


----------



## hashbrown (Aug 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I do love the funky color and it looks nice and clean. Tough sell on the coaster brake version of these. The 5 speeds seem to fetch the most money. You may find someone wanting that color but it has it's limits $ wise. Looks like fun to ride I have a similar Western Flyer. I like it, I like it a lot.



I had a super clean f5 that's my user Pic and i did get a lot more then I paid for it..... I now have another f5 mark I but it came to me in a resto rat bike kind of condition. Still sweet tho!


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 24, 2022)

hashbrown said:


> In laws picked this up for me last summer at a yard sale and I just finished the freshening up and I think it turned out great! I've found others close to it but not this exact setup. I'm curious on its rarity due to the color and if it's a more valuable and sought after example? Any thoughts or words about it would be appreciated and thanks member's!
> 
> View attachment 1684907
> 
> ...



Nice bike, but not super collectable or much value.....still a cool bike


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 24, 2022)

Any interest? PM me if so.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 25, 2022)

hashbrown said:


> In laws picked this up for me last summer at a yard sale and I just finished the freshening up and I think it turned out great! I've found others close to it but not this exact setup. I'm curious on its rarity due to the color and if it's a more valuable and sought after example? Any thoughts or words about it would be appreciated and thanks member's!
> 
> View attachment 1684907
> 
> ...



I had one very similar in 1998. This one was a 3 speed.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 25, 2022)

And another one, same time frame. These were found new, unused in an old bike shop warehouse in North Jersey. Before digital cameras were common! LOL
When the CABE was a printed newsletter you received in the US Mail....


----------

